# Oden or Durant



## whiterhino

Assuming you guys get a top 2 pick who do you want for the team Oden or Durant?


----------



## HB

I would be shocked if they dont take Oden. An Oden-Gasol frontcourt is just scary. Durant with Miller and Gay on the team just seems redundant.


----------



## SoCalfan21

I think Durant is staying in school. I heard Oden is also. That would royally suck for the Grizz.


----------



## Yao Mania

Staying in school is not cool


----------



## GNG

Either would be fools to stay a second longer than they have to. Both will declare.

And I want Greg Oden over Kevin Durant, though I wouldn't be disappointed with either. If we don't get one of the Top 2 picks this season, I think this franchise is screwed.


----------



## kamego

I know the lottery isn't supposed to be fixed but the NBA is going to risk losing a franchise if Memphis doesn't pick top 2. The worst record doesn't usually get the top pick but I don't think anyone would be that upset with Durant.


----------



## carlos710

What if the grizzlies get the 3rd, or even worst, the 4th pick ?

I really like brandan wright for the 3rd pick but would he and gasol be able to coexist? what if they finish lower?


----------



## Pimped Out

carlos710 said:


> What if the grizzlies get the 3rd, or even worst, the 4th pick ?
> 
> I really like brandan wright for the 3rd pick but would he and gasol be able to coexist? what if they finish lower?


with the worst record they cant fall below fourth.

i like durant. but i dont really like the grizzlies. so you guys should draft oden.
not that it matter. durant is staying in school. yeah, thats whats gonna happen.


----------



## GNG

carlos710 said:


> What if the grizzlies get the 3rd, or even worst, the 4th pick ?
> 
> I really like brandan wright for the 3rd pick but would he and gasol be able to coexist? what if they finish lower?


Then game over.


----------



## kamego

carlos710 said:


> What if the grizzlies get the 3rd, or even worst, the 4th pick ?
> 
> I really like brandan wright for the 3rd pick but would he and gasol be able to coexist? what if they finish lower?


I would take a strong look at Hibbert. I am not saying to take him 3rd but he is worth a shot. If he projects out to be a quality starting center then atleast a postive would come out of the draft. With Gasol a PF isn't needed and SFs are easier to find so whenever possible get a Center.


----------



## MemphisX

If we do not get Oden or Durant and it isn't because they are back in school, we are screwed. It means wasting time building on failed foundations hoping the next time a franchise player is available, we are bad enough to get one.

I mean we can build a playoff team and hopefully get lucky (Detroit) and sneak a title in there but it is doubtful. Remember, with all the talent Phoenix has they have failed to make it to the finals even once. Been beaten by Duncan and Dirk and almost got beat by Kobe. You need that killer elite level talent. Eveyone wants to say center but Bird, Magic, MJ, and Zeke say otherwise. And Durant is a New Age Larry Bird IMO.


----------



## grizzhoops

Whether we get Oden or Durant, the Grizzlies will be in great shape for a few years. Oden gives us the defensive dominator in the paint that we need and Durant would provide the big shot shooter that we have always been lacking. I think that I am the only person in the world that is okay with ending up with Noah if we don't get one or two. Noah has won at ever level that he has played so far. He does what it takes to win. He has a very marketable personality. And he isn't motivated by money. He could end up being a bigger, better verison of Ben Wallace. The defensive presence in the paint next to Pau. Capable of getting up and down the floor on the break. Able to pass out of the post and to cutters in the paint. Two NCAA National Championships.

With any of the three, buy out Damon and sign Billups.

1 Billups/ Lowery
2 Miller/ Kinsey
3 Gay/ Warrick/ Cardinal
4 Gasol/ Roberts/ Alexander
5 Oden/ Swift

or

1 Billups/ Lowery
2 Miller/ Kinsey
3 Gay/ Warrick/ Cardinal
4 Durant/ Roberts/ Alexander
5 Gasol/ Swift

or

1 Billups/ Lowery
2 Miller/ Kinsey
3 Gay/ Warrick/ Cardinal
4 Gasol/ Roberts/ Alexander
5 Noah/ Swift

These are all pretty good. The fall back to Billups would be Maurice Williams in my opinion.

This is a talented, athletic squad with some guys who can take care of the dirty work. The right coach could do great things with these guys in two or three years.


----------



## Ballin18

Oden


----------



## Yega1979

*Go back to your board.*


----------



## grizzhoops

I have been down since I read the news this morning. I'm on Central European Time. Wow we have been unlucky in the lottery. Missing out on Leron, Carmelo, Dwade, and Bosh and now Oden and Durant.

Maybe Noah or Horford will be alright. I keep asking myself how good is Noah. I think that he is the key to the success at Florida. He has his father's desire to win and he leads his team. He plugs himself into the gap that the others aren't filling and brings the team through. Personality-wise he is very marketable, globally. More so that Durant or Oden. He is a better speaker and he has more charisma.

He isn't motivated by money. Memphis might be the perfect place for him. On the court, he can help out Pau with revolving door approach to defense. Within two years, he will have no fear to get on Pau's butt if he doesn't play defense better. Joakim doesn't like to lose. Neither does Pau. The difference is that Joakim will do what it takes to win. Pau will step up or will be take a back seat because Noah will have Gay, Lowry, Kinsey, and Warrick behind him within a year.

He isn't Oden nor Durant... but he may not be that bad. He may be the champion that we need.

If we could land Billups we would have the veteran leader at point that we need.


----------



## Yega1979

Yega1979 said:


> *Go back to your board.*


Corey Brewer is the guy I was hoping the Blazers would draft...that is until we shot up to #1. I was just trying to cheer you guys up. And by the way, my name's not Richard.


----------



## shakespeare

Rawse said:


> If we don't get one of the Top 2 picks this season, I think this franchise is screwed.


Depression needs to be treated


----------



## shakespeare

^^^It does!!!


----------



## Yega1979

I"m not seeing a lot of answers in this tread. Who would you Grizzly fans take, Oden or Durant? One of them will be a Blazer next year, and the cornerstone to our championship dynasty. 

Who do you guys think you'll take at #4? How about Mike Conley Jr.?


----------



## GNG

Yega1979 said:


> I"m not seeing a lot of answers in this tread. Who would you Grizzly fans take, Oden or Durant? One of them will be a Blazer next year, and the cornerstone to our championship dynasty.
> 
> Who do you guys think you'll take at #4? How about Mike Conley Jr.?


This is baiting, and it'll be dealt with harshly if it happens again. We don't give a **** who Portland takes, we don't give a **** about who we would hypothetically take, and there's enough conversation about it on your board.

No one's been gloating in this thread about inevitably getting Oden or Durant, and I've been realistic about our lotto chances all season. There's nothing to "rub in" here, so I don't know what you're trying to accomplish here, besides being a complete *** hole. If it happens again, expect a suspension. And I don't want to hear you try to justify your way out of it.


----------



## Yega1979

I did not start this thread, but I was wondering which pick they prefer. I just wanted another fans perspective. You are an absolutly pitiful moderator Rawse. 

You've verbally abused me, and you've broken the rules several times with your masked cursing. You may be a Grizzlies fan, or perhaps you are sore that the Blazers won the lottery, but that does not give you a right to take it out on me, who was only asking a question.

I have reported you to the authorities, and hopefully someone in a position of power will revoke your right to moderate.


----------



## carlos710

Yega1979 said:


> You may be a Grizzlies fan, or perhaps you are sore that the Blazers won the lottery


Who cares about the blazers ? They suck anyway.


----------



## rainman

We've got authorities in here? I paid my taxes i swear i did.


----------



## GNG

Yega1979 said:


> I did not start this thread, but I was wondering which pick they prefer. I just wanted another fans perspective. You are an absolutly pitiful moderator Rawse.
> 
> You've verbally abused me, and you've broken the rules several times with your masked cursing. You may be a Grizzlies fan, or perhaps you are sore that the Blazers won the lottery, but that does not give you a right to take it out on me, who was only asking a question.
> 
> I have reported you to the authorities, and hopefully someone in a position of power will revoke your right to moderate.


You can't convince me that you weren't baiting in your first post and were asking an innocent question.



> I"m not seeing a lot of answers in this tread. *Who would you Grizzly fans take, Oden or Durant? One of them will be a Blazer next year, and the cornerstone to our championship dynasty.*
> 
> Who do you guys think you'll take at #4? How about Mike Conley Jr.?


This thread was started before the Draft Lottery, a legitimate topic on this board, and you just came in to rub everyone's collective noses in it.

What a jerk, dick thing to post on another team's board after the franchise had just lost out the most coveted big man prospect since Shaq. Frankly, I'm not taking your ****. I know your little game, and you can report it to your little heart's content.


----------



## GNG

Yega1979 said:


> I"m not seeing a lot of answers in this tread. Who would you Grizzly fans take, Oden or Durant? One of them will be a Blazer next year, and the cornerstone to our championship dynasty.
> 
> Who do you guys think you'll take at #4? How about Mike Conley Jr.?


Karma, baby.

:cheers:


----------



## HOWIE

Rawse said:


> Karma, *****.
> 
> :cheers:


:nonono:


----------



## Zuca

shakespeare said:


> Depression needs to be treated


:lol:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Rawse said:


> Karma, *****.
> 
> :cheers:


LOL


----------

